
Work from home people earn more, quit less, and are happier than office workers - urahara
https://qz.com/1027484/work-from-home-people-earn-more-quit-less-and-are-happier-than-their-office-bound-counterparts/
======
downrightmike
Quick figures: 13% more productive, 50% better retention, and $2,000 more
profit per employee.

------
DroidX86
Not surprising given the industry.

